# 14'er descents



## goatherder (Jan 9, 2005)

Anyone know of a good 14'er for a one day climb/descent? I was thinking about Mt Sherman. Does anyone know it's av danger? (respective to other 14'ers I guess.) I was planning a late Feb attempt.

-the goat


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Not sure about Sherman. Quandary is probably the best mid winter 14'er. The east face is pretty low angle and it's easy to avoid the main hazard area. With any of the 14'ers be careful, they tend to rip big if they slide.


----------



## goatherder (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, Sherman faces south so I figure that would be one of the safer aspects but it has about 35 degree pitch so right in the av window. Thanks for the input on Quandary, that may be a more reasonable option since I am familiar with the summer route.


----------

